# Pictures of Odin.



## AP27 (Jan 13, 2012)

Odin and I had a little photo session this morning.  Thought I'd share.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow he's grown a great deal. Looks bigger than he was in the target training vid.


----------



## AP27 (Jan 13, 2012)

He's grown 6 inches since that video believe it or not. He's now a little over 28"


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 13, 2012)

If you make a new vid please do post it! He's a beast.


----------



## AP27 (Jan 14, 2012)

Haha, if I do post up a new one I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## Khoilie (Jan 14, 2012)

he's a red?


----------



## AP27 (Jan 14, 2012)

Khoilie said:


> he's a red?


Yes indeed. His colors just got a little washed out in the lighting.


----------

